# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Συμβουλή για καταγραφικό και κάμερες

## diskjohn

Χρηστός Ανέστη σε όλους , θα ήθελα κάποια βοήθεια σχετικά με την επιλογή και αγορά καμερων και καταγραφικού  , διαβάζοντας διάφορα εδώ και ξεκαθαρίζω και μπερδεύω τα πράγματα , λοιπόν θα παραθέσω κάποια και μου λέτε την γνώμη σας  αφορά καταγραφικό 8 θέσεων και κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου , καθώς ποιο καλώδιο προτείνετε  τι τροφοδοτικό  θα χρειαστώ και αν πρέπει να βάλω κάποια προστασία για κεραυνούς και ότι άλλο θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να προσέξω ,να συμπληρώσω ότι θα είναι οι κάμερες σε ύψος περί τα 2.5 μέτρα και τα καλώδια σε κανάλι εξωτερικά   λόγο ότι είναι μεζονέτα και υπερυψωμένο το πρώτο επίπεδο από το έδαφος αυτά προς το παρόν  ελπίζω στην βοήθειά σας  ευχαριστώ και χρόνια πολλά.

http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info.php?cPath=340_2955&products_id=36587
http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=33114
http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=33121
http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=30515
http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=33054
http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=33051

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα καμία άποψη παιδιά ?

----------


## georgeb1957

Αφού θα στήσεις απο την αρχή το δίκτυο των καμερών θα σε συμβούλευα να το στήσεις με IP κάμερες που να υποστηρίζουν τροφοδοσία POE για να γλυτώσεις τροφοδοτικά και να έχεις και μεγάλες αναλύσεις εικόνας. Θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις για HikVision IP κάμερες. Είναι πολύ αξιόπιστες και με τα ενσωματομένα IR βλέπουν στο απόλυτο σκοτάδι πεντακάθαρα. Για παράδειγμα οι *exir κάμερες* βλέπουν άνετα στα 30 μέτρα σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Για καταγραφικό θα σου συνιστούσα *αυτό* της Hikvision που υποστηρίζει 8 IP κάμερες. Τα utp καλώδια των καμερών δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα φέρεις όλα κοντά στο καταγραφικό αλλά μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις πάνω σε switch (με υποστήριξη POE)  που θα έχεις στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου.
Καλή επιτυχία.

Υ.Σ( Για το προσωπικό μήνυμα που μου έστειλες δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο)

----------


## diskjohn

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο είχα αρχίσει  να απελπίζομαι λέω τόσα άτομα το είδαν  τόσα είναι εδώ μέσα μια γνώμη κανείς θα τα δω και αυτά  θα τα βάλω όλα κάτω και θα δω (με το άλλο οκ) ευχαριστώ

----------


## her

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα όχι κάμερες IP. Ανεβάζουν το κόστος και καταναλώνουν αρκετό bandwidth. Σε αυτό που σου προτείνω βάζεις κάμερες 720p (υψηλή ανάλυση). Αν θες υπάρχει και σε 1080p


http://digas-service.gr/systimata-as...1-turbo-hd-3-0

----------


## diskjohn

Ηρακλή  καλησπέρα και εγω ειμαι διστακτικός  στο ip  camera  Αν και παίζω  με δυο μέσα στο σπίτι   ,αυτές που λέω παραπάνω  είναι  στα 1080  και επαγγελματική  σειρά  δεν λέω να πέσω κάτω από τα 1080 σε ανάλυση

----------


## georgeb1957

*Γιατί είσαι διστακτικός στις IP κάμερες;
*
Οι ιντερνικές (ψηφιακές)  κάμερες σε σχέση με τις αναλογικές* ΜΟΝΟ* πλεονεκτήματα έχουν. 
Εάν είναι το θέμα οικονομικό (όπως λέει ο Ηρακλής) μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις στήνοντας σιγά σιγά το σύστημα σου και αγοράζοντας στο τέλος το καταγραφικό αν και μάλλον δεν θα το χρειαστείς αν το στήσεις στο σπίτι σου, όπως θα σου εξηγήσω παρακάτω.
Κατ’ αρχάς τα περισσότερα μοντέλα IP καμερών διαθέτουν υποδοχή κάρτας αποθήκευσης SD για τοπική αποθήκευση στιγμιοτύπων  ή video. Εκτός αυτού ενσωματώνουν πολλές δυνατότητες π.χ. της HikVision ανάλογα το μοντέλο, από αναγνώριση προσώπων έως αναγνώριση πινακίδων αυτοκινήτων για χρήση σε αυτοματισμούς κ.λ.π. 

H Hikvision πριν λίγους μήνες, αρχές του 2017, εγκαινίασε μία νέα πλατφόρμα στο ιντερνετ για όλες τις IP κάμερες της που λέγεται *hik-connect* (P2P), ενσωματώνοντας όλες τις δυνατότητες της παλιάς DDNS πλατφόρμας π.χ. ivms-4500 
*Η εγκατάσταση των καμερών της πλέον γίνεται Plug** and** Play* (απαιτείται να έχουν το τελευταίο firmware) χωρίς να χρειάζεται ρυθμίσεις portforward στο router, *σκανάροντας  τον κωδικό της κάμερας και πληκτρολογόντας ένα κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης*.  Υποστηρίζει την καινοτομία της *push notification*(το video είναι λίγο παλιό και αναφέρεται στην εφαρμογή ivms-4500) 
Ετσι ανα πάσα στιγμή έχεις αποθηκευμένα στο κινητό σου στιγμιότυπα από όλες τις κάμερες που έχεις ρυθμίσει για push notification. Και βανδαλισμό να κάνουν στην κάμερα και να την καταστρέψουν αυτή θα έχει προλάβει να σου στείλει στιγμιότυπο πριν καταστραφεί αφού θα έχει εντοπίσει κίνηση μέσα στο πεδίο που της έχεις καθορίσει.
Όλα αυτά στα λέω επειδή νομίζω ότι θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα σύστημα για δική σου ασφάλεια και όχι για εμπορικούς λόγους δηλ. να βγάλεις χρήματα.
Το Καταγραφικό NVR το βάζεις και αργότερα αν και δεν νομίζω ότι το χρειάζεσαι. Περισσότερο το χρειάζεσαι αν βάλεις τις κάμερες σε κάποιο κατάστημα για να έχεις καταγραφεί video για διάφορους λόγους κ.λ.π.

Για ότι αποφασίσης Καλή Επιτυχία!!!

----------


## vasilllis

δηλ προτεινεις 8 καμερες ip??? να στελνουν στιγμιοτυπα και video μεσω νετ και αποθηκευση σε 8 καρτες sd;
και τροφοδοσια μεσω poe για να γλυτωσει τα 3€ σε τροφοδοτικο;

----------


## georgeb1957

> δηλ προτεινεις 8 καμερες ip??? να στελνουν στιγμιοτυπα και video μεσω νετ και αποθηκευση σε 8 καρτες sd;
> και τροφοδοσια μεσω poe για να γλυτωσει τα 3€ σε τροφοδοτικο;



Ναί αν χρειάζεται 8 κάμερες πού είναι το πρόβλημα να είναι IP. Μέσω Νετ οι κάμερες θα στέλνουν μόνο φωτογραφίες και μόνο όποιες κάμερες επιλέξη να στέλνουν. Η αποθήκευση θα γίνεται τοπικά στις κάρτες SD μέχρι να αποκτήσει καταγραφικό. Μέσω νετ θα κάνει αναπαραγωγή του περιεχομένου των καρτών SD επιλεκτικά σε ότι θέλει και όποτε θέλει. Οι κάρτες SD θα είναι σε μέγεθος ικανό να κρατήσουν video τουλάχιστον 24 ωρών και όταν γεμίζουν θα επαναγράφονται απο την αρχή. Την ανάλυση εγγραφής θα την επιλέξει ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του, το μέγεθος του αποθηκευτικού χώρου που διαθέτει  και του συνολικού χρόνου καταγραφής που θέλει να είναι αποθηκευμένο το video. 
Φυσικά έχει την δυνατότητα, όποτε θέλει, να δεί μέσω νετ ταυτόχρονα ή επιλεκτικά και απο τις 8 κάμερες σε πραγματικό χρόνο και σε *χαμηλή ανάλυση απο το κινητό του* τί συμβαίνει στις περιοχές που είναι τοποθετημένες οι κάμερες.

Το POE δεν έχει σχέση με την οικονομία αλλά την ευελιξία της τοποθετησής τους, (ένα καλώδιο UTP για τροφοδοσία και video).

----------


## vasilllis

για πες και το κοστολογιο για 8  ip καμερες και ενα nvr για αυριο που θα χρειαστει και πες μας και αντιστοιχο κοστολογιο με καμερες αναλογικες ή ψηφιακες.
Επισης μετα απο το κοστολογιο πες μας και ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ κανει το συστημα αναλογικων/ψηφιακων/dvr σε σχεση με αυτα που γραφεις για τις Ip.

----------

her (22-04-17)

----------


## diskjohn

ip  camera                  2   ip  camera  10            ,

----------


## stam1982

rg59 + 2×0.5  microcoaxial  2×( 12v@5a)    ups  .

----------

vasilllis (23-04-17)

----------


## vasilllis

; ; ;

----------


## georgeb1957

> 8  ip    nvr                .
>               //dvr         Ip.



 IP  = 3     .
 - analog-digital  google-arise  "*analoge vs digital camera*"        .
                .

----------


## diskjohn

-  ,

----------


## her

> - analog-digital  google-arise  "*analoge vs digital camera*"        .



  analoge vs digital camera   *HDTVI vs IP*

----------


## georgeb1957

> analoge vs digital camera   *HDTVI vs IP*



       ,        / ,        *analoge vs digital camera.*
      /      ,           ** ,       *HDTVI vs IP*

----------


## aktis

. 
   20     2000  ,            . 
     IP ,   20  100               TCP/IP ONVIF   
          ,           DSP     ,      
          ,     . 
                  ,        .
        super market ,     ,             
 (  eshop   " "      ...   )

----------


## vasilllis

> -  ,



http://www.e-inlab.gr/pegasus/produc...e=SHOW_PROD440
   ( ) .      .   4-8 .      .         .

----------

!           .      ?

----------


## xlife

Αναλογα τι θες να κανεις. Μπορεις να πας σε μια φθηνη λυση οπως η foscam c1 η οποια καταγραφει σε sd καρτα και εχει ολες τις καλες δυνατοτητες που χρειαζεται ο πολυς κοσμος. Αλλιως επαγγελματικα πρεπει να πας σε εξειδικευμενες μαρκες οπως dahua η hikvision αλλα εκει καλυτερα να απευθυνθεις σε εγκαταστατη

----------


## Μαρθουλα

Νομίζω θα καταλήξω στη foscam, από ότι είδα θα μπορώ να την εγκαταστήσω και μόνη μου  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ!

----------

